# "No bootable partition in table"



## Dimitri (Mar 27, 2019)

I left my computer on when I went out and when I came home it was no longer in Windows and it just said "No bootable partition in table" on the screen. When I try restarting it I get the same.

What's going on? What can I do? Is my HDD toast?


----------



## _Pete_ (Mar 27, 2019)

Try removing anything connected by USB nd try again.


----------



## Dimitri (Mar 27, 2019)

Jesus, that did it! What's the explanation? (and should I be worried that my HDD might be going?)


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 27, 2019)

What did you have connected to the usb?  You can run a diagnostic on the HDD.


----------



## Dimitri (Mar 27, 2019)

It was a USB drive.

What software could I use for the HDD diagnostic?


----------



## _Pete_ (Mar 28, 2019)

It's not likely that your hard drive is on the way out but it wont hurt to test it and, if you haven't already, back up your important stuff. Windows trying to boot from a non-bootable USB device is quite common. I do not know why Windows does it randomly but it does especially Win 10. Perhaps you need to check your BIOS and make sure that it is not set to "USB first boot device." Oh and just for the record I just used Google and put in "no bootable partiton in table" and it came up with an answer. I have seen this problem before though a few times but on this forum people are too eager to jump down one's throat for bad advice so even though it is frowned on I use google to confirm. I would have posted the link but that has brought out the shouty people as well. You can also use Google to find a decent free HDD checker. Watch out for the junlk and the adverts that come the freebies though.


----------

